
On the genetic architecture of intelligence and other quantitative traits [pdf] - benbreen
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1408.3421v2.pdf
======
benbreen
A paper by the author of the Nautilus piece that was on HN's front page
earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8464304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8464304)

